# Best price for a 750 gb external hard drive.



## fochs13 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wondering if there are any deals out there for a 750 gb external hard driver for less than $200. I know dell.com was selling a 500 gb for $105, but I haven't seen a 750 gb for less than $200.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I wouldn't goto Dell for parts, you'll end up overpaying. I prefer online retailers like newegg. From just some quick browsing, I think you'll be hard pressed to find an external 750GB eSATA drive for less than $250.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Here are 2 though from Amazon.com: The first is one from Calvary (I've personally never heard of them so I wouldn't be able to give an opinion)
http://www.amazon.com/Cavalry-CAXM3...9?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1187555055&sr=8-1

OR

http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-FreeA...4843969-6138239?ie=UTF8&qid=1187555055&sr=8-1

The Seagate Free Agent Pro for $251.95. The Calvary model is $241.99. Both are 750GB.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Costco is selling a Seagate 750 for 229. I'd go with that one, as Seagate is solid and the price is reasonably close to 200


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Just make sure whichever drive you go with has eSATA. The HR20 will *NOT* work with an external USB drive.


----------



## jwmartillo (Jan 12, 2007)

$179 for a Western Digital 750gb Sata. You'll need an enclosure. I use this drive and it works great. They offer this price every week or so.
http://www.frys.com/

For an enclosure, I used a SABRENT EC-ESTS Aluminum 3.5" eSATA External Enclosure ($14 from Newegg!) which had all needed cables


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I was curious if anyone had any opinions on the difference between this Seagate at Amazon for 251:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NDBRKG/sr/ref=pd_cp_e_1/102-4285554-7661738?ie=UTF8&qid=1187555055&sr=8-1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_r=0XT515DRGVTYGKX2J88P&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=250314601&pf_rd_i=B000ND93DO

. . . and this one for 242:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ND93DO/sr/ref=pd_cp_e_1/102-4285554-7661738?ie=UTF8&qid=1187555055&sr=8-1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_r=11ZM3B7MV4ZGE1WHD5GQ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=250314601&pf_rd_i=B000NDBRKG


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

jwmartillo said:


> $179 for a Western Digital 750gb Sata. You'll need an enclosure. I use this drive and it works great. They offer this price every week or so.
> http://www.frys.com/
> 
> For an enclosure, I used a SABRENT EC-ESTS Aluminum 3.5" eSATA External Enclosure ($14 from Newegg!) which had all needed cables


That is the best price I know of.

- Craig


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

shendley said:


> I was curious if anyone had any opinions on the difference between this Seagate at Amazon for 251:


The cheaper one lacks a FireWire interface, Not an issue for HR20 use. You will need to get an eSATA cable, and be aware that many out there will not fit properly. You need one that is designed to the eSATA 2.0 standard.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The Free Agent drive is going to require buying an eSATA cable (it's not included). So, add that to the price.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought it had one, but not one that fit well into the free agent. I thought shaving it down a bit fixed that problem.



Ken S said:


> The Free Agent drive is going to require buying an eSATA cable (it's not included). So, add that to the price.


----------



## Fore (Jan 11, 2007)

sbl said:


> The cheaper one lacks a FireWire interface, Not an issue for HR20 use. You will need to get an eSATA cable, and be aware that many out there will not fit properly. You need one that is designed to the eSATA 2.0 standard.


Hi Steve, great timing on this topic as I was just surfing to to find out this exact question: How/If possible to use an ext. hd with the HR20? So I see the exact kind of hd above.....and I need a eSata 2.0 cable like this?
http://www.amazon.com/Serial-Cable-...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1187749884&sr=1-21

So I hook this up to the eSata port in the back of the HR20, how does the unit know what hd to record to? Are there specific settings to get this setup to work as simple as 'plug and play' and forget about it? I'm not the most computer savy, but understand the basics.

Thanks for the excellent info!


----------

